# Kobe Back From Spain



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Kobe is back from Spain. Found this over at RealGM linked to a Lakers board. Don't know how credible the info is. 

http://lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=43843


raffi said:


> Called his trainer this afternoon and said he'll be back in the gym at 6:30 on Monday morning.
> 
> Also, told his trainer last week that he expects to be traded to Chicago by the draft and that he was letting his agent handle it while he was on vacation.
> 
> ...


Now this has me thinking. I'm sure Kobe knows exactly what is going on in terms of negotiations through his agent. But if he thinks a deal will end up being completed by the draft, then what possibilities do we have in terms of who we send out? I do not think Pax would gut the team. I don't want to digress, but could he, if Reinsdorf signs off on it as Kobe would bring in more money through his marketing? (This goes with the Reinsdorf brought in Big Ben thread). 

Back to the deal, if it will be completed by the draft, I see the following deal happening unless something else works cap-wise:

Big Ben, Gordon, and #9 for Kobe and #19. 

The Lakers seem more interested in marketing than any long-term deals or young prospects (Kirk, etc) -- Big Ben fills this role. They get their replacement at SG in Gordon who will be a 25ppg scorer when given the green light. They would get the #9 to replace a young guy.

I honestly feel that if we are giving up Big Ben which would make this work CBA-wise prior to the draft, then we got to keep #9. I would strongly advocate going for Joakim Noah, as you guys know I'm not a huge fan of, if we lose Big Ben for Kobe. We would be in Win-Now and I think Noah and Tyrus would be perfect up front to do the dirty work and to finish with all the open-looks from Kobe and Deng. 

That is the only deal that makes sense to me that works CBA wise prior to the draft. I have not worked out anything else, but I do know off the top of my head that Viktor and Duhon = $5.2 million, and Griff makes about $1 million. Sweets, PJ, and Noce are FAs. Everyone else becomes a core-player on a rookie deal or Kirk who is Poison Pill.

Again I don't know if this is legit, but here's the info. Definitely makes it an interesting idea. 

I personally am weary on doing this deal including the #9 pick while losing Big Ben. Yes its Kobe, but I feel that our frontline would be severely weakened and the MLE can't fix that enough.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

theanimal23 said:


> Kobe is back from Spain. Found this over at RealGM linked to a Lakers board. Don't know how credible the info is.
> 
> http://lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=43843
> 
> ...


Why would Kobe come here if we trade Big Ben?? Or another way of putting it is would he want to play here if Big Ben leaves??

Because I seriously think Kobe doesn't want to play with a bunch of youngsters. He wants to win.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

if ben is injured again for a portion of this upcoming season our frontline is weakened anyway... sign me the f up


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

bullybullz said:


> Why would Kobe come here if we trade Big Ben?? Or another way of putting it is would he want to come here if Big Ben leaves??
> 
> Because I seriously think Kobe doesn't want to play with a bunch of youngsters. He wants to win.


dude, kobe just wants out now... and I think he likes Chicago as his destination regardless now... the bottom line is he trusts the bulls' management more than anyone, especially more than the lakers


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

HAWK23 said:


> dude, kobe just wants out now... and I think he likes Chicago as his destination regardless now... the bottom line is he trusts the bulls' management more than anyone, especially more than the lakers


That's a big assmuption you made..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I have a feeling that it might be Deng + Wallace for Kobe + Radman if its done before the draft. Maybe our pick goes.

They'll probably be looking to tank the year to get one of those good guards then, and then market that guard they draft (OJ Mayo maybe) as the next Kobe...only better.

I guess I'm okay with Kobe playing small forward. He would have good enough size there, and with his "guard skills", Skiles would be able to play a 3 guard lineup pretty much all the time, like he likes to do. 

It wouldn't be a juggernaut trade for the Lakers, but good enough to market to their people. They will probably force Big Ben to wear the fro all the time. Deng was getting the shine from the press. Big Ben beating the Lakers in the finals is in their head, so they can market him as a bvetter player than he actually is.

We might have to give up the #9. I wouldn't be heartbroken if we did this deal, since I think that Ben Wallace was a pretty crappy player last year, and that he didn't do much. He will probably only get worse. 

Wallace + Hinrich/Gordon/Deng + #9/no pick if its done before the draft.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

bullybullz said:


> That's a big assmuption you made..


yup, but I think it's got a good chance of being true...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

This raffi guy has a lot of posts and says he has had credible threads in the past. No one is calling him out, so I think he is credible, but I do not know if I can totally believe it till if/it happens.

More Info, I posted info in the huge Kobe thread from a source (JohnGalt) and a guy who has a source (Davidse), well here is a post from John saying how Kobe does have leverage while a bunch of Lakers fans thinks management does and they obviously think they will get most of our core for Kobe.

This guy has been leaking info before it comes out in the press, so I take his point of view as a good indication of things.



JohnGaltLSD said:


> Wrong. I'm pretty sure management told him they were ready to build a contender around him RIGHT NOW. If you think Kobe would have signed on to this rebuilding project instead of going elsewhere during his free agency, then you're on another planet entirely.
> 
> Kobe signed with the Lakers and trusted management to build a team that could compete around him. From day one they haven't done that. Every single move has been a foreseeable disaster or insignificant. To the average fan, it may seem like the Lakers are just rebuilding a championship team, but to the more astute observer, you should understand that the Lakers organization is a franchise in turmoil. The reigns of power are being transferred and the organization itself is shifting power into Jim's hands. Transferring a significant amount of power to this rookie's hands has undermined any semblance of a solid plan to get into contention. Kobe signed under the pretenses that Dr. Buss was still going to be overseeing the team.
> 
> ...





BullyBullz said:


> Why would Kobe come here if we trade Big Ben?? Or another way of putting it is would he want to play here if Big Ben leaves??
> 
> Because I seriously think Kobe doesn't want to play with a bunch of youngsters. He wants to win.


1. We are in the East
2. We are young, but a GOOD young team. Most young teams are not as unique as us
3. Giving up Big Ben and say Gordon is a cheap price in retrospect to gutting the team
4. Pax would likely not give up the #9 with Big Ben. We'd need a frontcourt, and I would see him going hard after Noah and thats a move I would strongly advocate in this position. Totally opposite of where I stand without a Kobe trade.
5. Maybe Pax could lure Turiaf from them. Not likely that they would throw in a pot of gold along with Fort Knox.

I do not think Pax would give up #9 along with Big Ben. But if its going down by draft night, I think you can book it as Big Ben and Gordon for Kobe. Maybe Turiaf if the Pax can work some magic.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> I have a feeling that it might be Deng + Wallace for Kobe + Radman if its done before the draft. Maybe our pick goes.
> 
> They'll probably be looking to tank the year to get one of those good guards then, and then market that guard they draft (OJ Mayo maybe) as the next Kobe...only better.
> 
> ...


that's the first post i've read of yours in many days that I agree with... I think the trade assumption at the bottom of your post is accurate...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I would not give up Gordon/Deng(assuming Sloth is correct), Big Ben, and #9 for Kobe and say Turiaf. We lose our half our frontline. Thats a huge hit.

Wow I'm approaching 3000 posts. Not bad for a guy who joined the forum since it was blocked at my college dorm because of my friends posting fake Bulls news on here and I had to try to find a way to get back on. Plus I joined two years ago, about four years after I was lurking around here. Crazy.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

theanimal23 said:


> This raffi guy has a lot of posts and says he has had credible threads in the past. No one is calling him out, so I think he is credible, but I do not know if I can totally believe it till if/it happens.
> 
> More Info, I posted info in the huge Kobe thread from a source (JohnGalt) and a guy who has a source (Davidse), well here is a post from John saying how Kobe does have leverage while a bunch of Lakers fans thinks management does and they obviously think they will get most of our core for Kobe.
> 
> ...


I realize it would be a decent team with Kobe but with no Wallace (who has won a title, been to the finals twice, 4ECF appearances) we would lose all that with one trade. I still believe all our youngsters still don't know what it takes to win in this league so I'm wary of including Wallace in the deal (I know in terms of salary it works great for the trade). 

With Wallace and Kobe, that is a lot of playoff experience right there and if Wallace leaves, we will be Lakers of the East in my opinion (decent talent but no true playoff experience).


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

theanimal23 said:


> I would not give up Gordon/Deng(assuming Sloth is correct), Big Ben, and #9 for Kobe and say Turiaf. We lose our half our frontline. Thats a huge hit.
> 
> *Wow I'm approaching 3000 posts. Not bad for a guy who joined the forum since it was blocked at my college dorm because of my friends posting fake Bulls news on here and I had to try to find a way to get back on. Plus I joined two years ago, about four years after I was lurking around here. Crazy*.


*STAY ON TOPIC*!! jk:biggrin:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

bullybullz said:


> I realize it would be a decent team with Kobe but with no Wallace (who has won a title, been to the finals twice, 4ECF appearances) we would lose all that with one trade. I still believe all our youngsters still don't know what it takes to win in this league so I'm wary of including Wallace in the deal (I know in terms of salary it works great for the trade).
> 
> With Wallace and Kobe, that is a lot of playoff experience right there and if Wallace leaves, we will be Lakers of the East in my opinion (decent talent but no true playoff experience).


I agree with you. I'd like to do it post-draft as it would be increase our chances of keeping our pick and Big Ben and hopefully use Noce/PJ as salary-fillers. But, I think the Lakers seem more preocupied with getting a player back they can 'sell' to their fans. Big Ben is the only guy on our team who can somewhat fit that bill. 

I do think we lose a lot in terms of Vet experience. I don't see Yi or Hawes being a good fit here on a Win-Now team. I see Noah being better suited for that, but I hope Tyrus progresses enough to give us some scoring up front. I'd love to have a second trade lined up to get us a competent big man (ie Collison) to add to a Noah/Tyrus bunch. 

I agree, Kobe and Big Ben would be nice. But I would not be too saddened if he left. I'd assume Gordon and Wallace was the deal. We would still be very deep and would use our pick and possibly future first and MLE to get an extra guy or two this year.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

theanimal23 said:


> I agree with you. I'd like to do it post-draft as it would be increase our chances of keeping our pick and Big Ben and hopefully use Noce/PJ as salary-fillers. But, I think the Lakers seem more preocupied with getting a player back they can 'sell' to their fans. Big Ben is the only guy on our team who can somewhat fit that bill.
> 
> I do think we lose a lot in terms of Vet experience. I don't see Yi or Hawes being a good fit here on a Win-Now team. I see Noah being better suited for that, but I hope Tyrus progresses enough to give us some scoring up front. I'd love to have a second trade lined up to get us a competent big man (ie Collison) to add to a Noah/Tyrus bunch.
> 
> I agree, Kobe and Big Ben would be nice. But I would not be too saddened if he left. I'd assume Gordon and Wallace was the deal. We would still be very deep and would use our pick and possibly future first and MLE to get an extra guy or two this year.


So would you agree with me that if this does happen, we would not be competing for an appearance to the NBA Finals anytime soon (at least this upcoming season)?? Even in the weak East.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> I would not give up Gordon/Deng(assuming Sloth is correct), Big Ben, and #9 for Kobe and say Turiaf. We lose our half our frontline. Thats a huge hit.
> 
> Wow I'm approaching 3000 posts. Not bad for a guy who joined the forum since it was blocked at my college dorm because of my friends posting fake Bulls news on here and I had to try to find a way to get back on. Plus I joined two years ago, about four years after I was lurking around here. Crazy.


Rookie!  glad to see it


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

bullybullz said:


> So would you agree with me that if this does happen, we would not be competing for an appearance to the NBA Finals anytime soon (at least this upcoming season)?? Even in the weak East.


I agree with you on how important it is to have Big Ben. I do think we could reach the ECF next year with losing Wallace and Gordon and adding Kobe. I am assuming our depth @ PG, SG, SF, and PF remains the same. 

I am very cautious on how we fix the Center position. I can't recall off the top of my head who is available, but I know Mikki Moore and Joe Smith were names mentioned. Nothing appealing to me, but Mikki Moore would not be a bad short-term signing. He's no Big Ben though.

I do not think we could win against San Antonio with that lineup up front. Too young and inexperienced. Thats what matters to me. Beating a team like that. I can see our front-court doing alright vs CLE. Detroit not as much as they are 'wise' Vets. 

*In short, we could make the ECF, but not the finals (or win it) with that depth at Center. *

I do think Pax would have another trade up his sleeve to fix this issue. He and Skiles know what Vets mean. I would hope he can throw in an extra 1st next year even if it was to gain a guy like Turiaf in the trade. If he can get this to be Average, then I think we could win it all. 

Kirk/Du
Kobe/Thabo
Deng/Thabo/Griff
Noce/Tyrus
#9/PJ/Malik/Who? -- I'd definitely want PJ back here, and hope we'd use #9 on Noah unless Pax felt there was no way you could pass on a guy like Yi if available.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

theanimal23 said:


> I agree with you on how important it is to have Big Ben. I do think we could reach the ECF next year with losing Wallace and Gordon and adding Kobe. I am assuming our depth @ PG, SG, SF, and PF remains the same.
> 
> I am very cautious on how we fix the Center position. I can't recall off the top of my head who is available, but I know Mikki Moore and Joe Smith were names mentioned. Nothing appealing to me, but Mikki Moore would not be a bad short-term signing. He's no Big Ben though.
> 
> ...


You know I realized (with the help of the Kevin Durant workout with the Blazers thread) how important centers are in winning championships. Just look at some of the names I mentioned there. If we are able to keep Wallace (sure not the best center in any means but better than half the ones currently out there) I see now how important centers are in winning championships. 

Because of this I am starting to be skeptical and very wary.

And so I'm not sure a #9/PJ/Malik/Who? could get us to the promised land.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If we could get the price down to Deng + Wallace for Kobe,

Then a good follow up move would be something like: Kirk Hinrich, Chris Duhon, Viktar Khryapa for Emeka Okafor. Charlotte is the one team vastly under the cap that could take on Kirk given his PPP in a breeze.

Now that leaves us with a tentative starting lineup of:

PG-Ben Gordon
SG-Kobe Bryant
SF-Andres Nocioni
PF-Tyrus Thomas
C- Emeka Okafor

With Thabo, Griffin off the bench. Probably sign Darko/Anderson Varejao with that money. 

PG-Ben Gordon/Michael Conley Jr.
SG-Kobe Bryant/Thabo Sefolosha
SF-Andres Nocioni/Thabo Sefolosha
PF-Tyrus Thomas/Anderson Varejao
C- Emeka Okafor/Darko Milicic

That would put us 10.8 million under the cap.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> If we could get the price down to Deng + Wallace for Kobe,
> 
> Then a good follow up move would be something like: Kirk Hinrich, Chris Duhon, Viktar Khryapa for Emeka Okafor. Charlotte is the one team vastly under the cap that could take on Kirk given his PPP in a breeze.
> 
> ...


I really don't think the Bobcats have any intention of trading Okafor, especially not for that package.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

BG can't play the 1, even if he plays it i don't see him getting 20ppg with Kobe in the line up. Someone gotta give ya know.

I'll trade Kirk for a big man if need be but Okafor is the defensive anchor of the bobcats, i don't see them dealing him away.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Kobe is so annoying. I wish he just shut his mouth for a week. I've overloaded on Kobe a little too much the past week or so.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

Man, not to beat a dead horse here but wouldn't having Tyson's contract make this trade easier?


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

Getting Kobe before the draft would certainly mean including Wallace. I wouldn't like it as I still consider Ben one of the better defenders in the league among big men. I know some people think he's worthless but he's not. Just look at the stats.

Getting Kobe would put us strictly in win now. Keeping Wallace would certainly fall in line with that logic.

If we did trade him we'd have to keep the pick to shore up our front line. We'd take Noah as he's the most NBA ready big available at our position. PJ would probably resign to take a run at the title. We'd still need one more big. Could be done with the MLE or by traing for someone like Collison.

Basically I'd do it if it's just Wallace + Hinrich/Gordon/Deng. If they want significatnly more we have to wait until after the draft.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Man just when I'm getting a little tired of the Kobe threads, something like this pops up again, and I'm right back in it.  Yeah it's only a poster (though a respected one) making a couple comments on a forum. sloth you bring up some good points of the marketing of Ben Wallace and I get that's how L.A. supposively thinks, but it just seems ridiculous for them to take on the big fella. 

I mean seriously, when it's said the Lakers need a marketable star b/c "IT'S LA" are they really (hypothetically) willing to take say a 31 year old Kevin Garnett, or in this sake the ever popular Ben Wallace vs. getting back a package that includes 2 of Hinrich/Gordon/Deng? Yeah "IT'S LA" but how the #[email protected]^ do you seriously do that in a _basketball_ sense?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

ChiBulls2315 said:


> Man just when I'm getting a little tired of the Kobe threads, something like this pops up again, and I'm right back in it.  Yeah it's only a poster (though a respected one) making a couple comments on a forum. sloth you bring up some good points of the marketing of Ben Wallace and I get that's how L.A. supposively thinks, but it just seems ridiculous for them to take on the big fella.
> 
> I mean seriously, when it's said the Lakers need a marketable star b/c "IT'S LA" are they really (hypothetically) willing to take say a 31 year old Kevin Garnett, or in this sake the ever popular Ben Wallace vs. getting back a package that includes 2 of Hinrich/Gordon/Deng? Yeah "IT'S LA" but how the #[email protected]^ do you seriously do that in a _basketball_ sense?


What I would suspect them to do is go for Deng and Wallace like I said. Deng was the Bull getting the most media glory in the playoffs.

They play the role of hardworking, blue collar guys that you can respect...and try to paint them as good organization guys, and Kobe the bad guy.

Then they want the team to tank next year.

They get Derrick Rose/Oj Mayo. These are the true replacements for Kobe.

Then a week later...Mayo is sitting out games because he has demanded a trade because the Lakers won't trade Bynum's sorry ***.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

bullybullz said:


> I realize it would be a decent team with Kobe but with no Wallace (who has won a title, been to the finals twice, 4ECF appearances) we would lose all that with one trade. I still believe all our youngsters still don't know what it takes to win in this league so I'm wary of including Wallace in the deal (I know in terms of salary it works great for the trade).
> 
> With Wallace and Kobe, that is a lot of playoff experience right there and if Wallace leaves, we will be Lakers of the East in my opinion (decent talent but no true playoff experience).


There are salary cap considerations. We aren't otherwise getting Kobe without giving up Gordon, Deng, Hinrick/Tyrus and somebody re-signed.

You can squash that as a) We'd have to gut our team to get him, and b)The re-signed player actually has to AGREE to re-sign with us AND to be traded. It isn't happening without Big Ben.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> Kobe is so annoying. I wish he just shut his mouth for a week. I've overloaded on Kobe a little too much the past week or so.


Well, the only way the Bulls will get Kobe for a reasonable price is if he continues to make an obnoxious *** of himself in LA. The more outrageous things he says to the press, the less he is going to cost.

BTW the idea of including Ben Wallace in a trade for Kobe is not good. Acquiring Kobe is the ultimate "win now" move. Under that circumstance you don't trade away one of the best centers in the game to a team that doesn't need one.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kobe was at the Lakers practice facility yesterday. Andrew Bynum is there. The two are not on speaking terms.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Kobe was at the Lakers practice facility yesterday. Andrew Bynum is there. The two are not on speaking terms.


says who???? LINK crap like this.. come on you can't just say random stuff like this without links or references... you're the most irresponsible poster on this site...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> L.A. Times -
> Unhappy superstar Kobe Bryant met with Lakers General Manager Mitch Kupchak for about an hour at the team's training facility in El Segundo on Friday morning, the L.A. Times is reporting.
> 
> Although it was believed that their first face-to-face meeting since the nine-time All-Star made a public plea to rehire Jerry West didn't change Bryant's mind as far as his trade demand, it did open a new dialogue between Bryant and management, sources said.
> ...


<br>


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Mebarak said:


> <br>


He got you HAWK23.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp...y?coll=la-headlines-sports&ctrack=1&cset=true


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

bullybullz said:


> He got you HAWK23.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp...y?coll=la-headlines-sports&ctrack=1&cset=true


no he didn't... he needs to start linking his accusations on a regular basis instead of throwing out thoughts that could just as easily be assumptions by a 17 year old kid... 

thank you for the link... do it everytime from here on out


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

HAWK23 said:


> no he didn't... he needs to start linking his accusations on a regular basis instead of throwing out thoughts that could just as easily be assumptions by a 17 year old kid...
> 
> thank you for the link... *do it everytime from here on out*


Hope you were jk...:eek8:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

bullybullz said:


> Hope you were jk...:eek8:


Not you, I just have a very difficult time, as should everyone else, beliving what that kid types... EX: See locked #9 pick to suns thread... it's just ridiculous that he's able to continue to throw around assumptions as if they're facts... it gets old to me


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

HAWK23 said:


> Not you, I just have a very difficult time, as should everyone else, beliving what that kid types... EX: See locked #9 pick to suns thread... it's just ridiculous that he's able to continue to throw around assumptions as if they're facts... it gets old to me


Oh OK. My bad.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

This is sort of OT, but has everyone heard "This is Kobe's Shot" by Paul Brogan? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97CXaDIPYTg










"_You try to block his shot and he'll give your face a smack!_" lol


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I've seen that video before. Its hilarious.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Davidse said:


> john, actually yes. pretty big news if it works out, but unfortunatly i can't say what i've heard - that's not my call.
> i'm just lucky enough to hear it.
> if you have any way to contact me in private we can talk.
> e-mail ?


Something is brewing. Don't know if its Kobe to Chicago or a trade that will convince Kobe to stay in Chicago. Got this from the same guy who has sources I posted in the large Kobe thread. From Lakers RealGM.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Could this be it?

http://www.clublakers.com/forums/great-news-lakers-expect-a-trade-t76432.html



> Hi everyone. I'm relatively a new member but I had been a Lakers fan since the early 90s. I used to have an account long ago, in 2006 but I forgot what it is. Anyway I'm so excited and wanted to break this good news to all Lakers fan. The Lakers expects a BIG trade this upcoming draft, or after July 1st.
> 
> The reason I can confidently claim this because I had a friend, we’re going to the same school, and his dad works for the Lakers front office, particularly under Mitch Kupcake. He told me he got the news from his dad that the Lakers/Pacers agree to trade Andrew Bynum, Kwame Brown, Jordan Farmar, 19th pick, 2008 1st round pick, and some fillers (S&T Aaron Mckie) for JO + 2008 2nd round pick. Furthermore, the Rockets and Lakers are in negotiation that possibly sending Luther Head + Bonzi Wells for Brain Cook + Sasha Vujacic + 40th pick and Cash. The reason for the holdup is because the Rockets ask for Ronny Turiak instead of Sasha Vujacic but the Lakers do not want to deal Ronny.
> 
> Other news regarding Kobe, was the Lakers won’t trade Kobe Bryant, at least not this offseason. Anyway, this is all what he has told me and I believe him since his dad is working for the Lakers in the front office. Believe me or not, take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Bonzi Wells alone would be a steal for the Lakers. To get Luther Head too, for Cook and Sasha? Damn. 

The only holdup I can see is that Bonzi Wells has an option for this season and if he opts out he is a free agent, and can't be traded. 

If Bonzi picks up his option I'd offer Viktor + one (maybe both) of our 2nd rounders + cash for Bonzi. The upside is enormous (see his demolition of Bruce Bowen & Manu in the playoffs a year ago). He only makes around $2M so if he washes out we don't lose much by giving him the Erob/Tim Thomas treatment.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Don't understand how that move would benefit the Rockets that much, besides the cash that is.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Don't know if he is an insider or what not. 

http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=43843&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=125


mike_dee23 said:


> I think Kobe is gone. I think he's going to Chicago. Nick Young went in for the third time to the Lakers today... what are the chances of him being there at 19? I think that's a clue that the Lakers are moving up.


I think the Lakers would have interest in Young regardless of Kobe's situation. 

MikeDee did state earlier in the thread that Kobe left the gym in a happy mood. Who knows what is going on. Its insane. I just know if something does go down prior to the draft it will include Big Ben. Someone on another board said that Ric Bucher (I didn't hear this) mentioned that Kobe has a list of guys he wants the Bulls to keep if he is traded. That seems logical if you had a NTC.


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

theanimal23 said:


> Don't know if he is an insider or what not.
> 
> http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=43843&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=125
> 
> ...


Who could be on the list? I'm guessing Hinrich, Deng, TT. I would have thought Wallace would be on it to anchor the defense but he'd be the only way to get a deal done before the draft.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

theanimal23 said:


> Could this be it?
> 
> http://www.clublakers.com/forums/great-news-lakers-expect-a-trade-t76432.html


Wow, I could see that happening. Kobe seems to be forcing management's hand.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> Something is brewing. Don't know if its Kobe to Chicago or a trade that will convince Kobe to stay in Chicago. Got this from the same guy who has sources I posted in the large Kobe thread. From Lakers RealGM.


Sounds to me like it is a deal to keep Kobe in LA, but that is just an educated guess.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Lakers Poster who has sources



JohnGaltLSD said:


> The contents of Mitch Kupchak and Kobe Bryant's meeting yesterday have been the subject of mystery.
> 
> While some are saying that there is a big deal brewing to put the Lakers back into contention (which might very well be true), my sources tell me that Kobe and Mitch met to discuss destinations and trade opportunities.
> 
> Kobe was promised by Buss last week in Spain that the Lakers would make a good faith effort to move him to Chicago. Despite what the Lakers are saying publicly, privately they know they have to move the Lakers' star. His insistence is growing and he back out from public demands has only been quieted by the private promises to trade him made by the Lakers. I think there is a 50/50 chance Kobe is moved by July 15. We'll know more this week.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Other Laker poster who has a source. #1 is the answer to a question that asks if it is a trade to keep Kobe in town.



Davidse said:


> 2 part answer -
> 
> 1. yes
> 
> ...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Do you really want to trade a young center that is working out at your center before the draft? Thats Ben/Luol style...but then again, Andrew Bynum doesn't have the tools to be anything more than solid.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

David in response to John's comments I posted above



Davidse said:


> i have a pretty good guess what went on in that meeting due to informatino i've recieved (although it's still just an educated guess).
> i will say this though - i'd be shocked if kobe is traded anywhere but chicago. shocked.
> would i be shocked if he ends up staying a laker ?
> nope.
> ...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Peelboy is a new poster over at RealGM and this is his view about John and David's comments. What do you guys think? I think Peelboy has a good handle of the situation, so I decided to paste his post here.



Peelboy said:


> FWLIW, to me John and David's info at least seems consistent with each other.
> 
> John: Kobe told Buss to deal him, Buss says he'll try, Mitch & Kobe meet to discuss how.
> 
> ...


----------



## J-City (Feb 20, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> I would not give up Gordon/Deng(assuming Sloth is correct), Big Ben, and #9 for Kobe and say Turiaf. We lose our half our frontline. Thats a huge hit.
> 
> *Wow I'm approaching 3000 posts. Not bad for a guy who joined the forum since it was blocked at my college dorm because of my friends posting fake Bulls news on here and I had to try to find a way to get back on. Plus I joined two years ago, about four years after I was lurking around here. Crazy.*



^^^... I mean, not to toot my own horn or anything  :rocket:


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Honestly, come on. Random guys just show up and claim to have all this inside information, and everyone believes them? This is absurd. Probably some kid making up rumors he did on ESPN's trade calculator.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> There are salary cap considerations. We aren't otherwise getting Kobe without giving up Gordon, Deng, Hinrick/Tyrus and somebody re-signed.
> 
> You can squash that as a) We'd have to gut our team to get him, and b)The re-signed player actually has to AGREE to re-sign with us AND to be traded. It isn't happening without Big Ben.


Not necessarily

If other teams are brought into play it could work

For example Washington could be interested in Ben Gordon and #9 which is worth around $6M in salary . We need to move $14M so we're $8M short

Chris Duhon, Viktor Khyrapa and Mike Sweetney ( picked up on the QO ) total about $9M 

We could send this package of expiring contracts to Washington together with Ben Gordon and #9 which is the principal component of the trade for Gilbert Arenas

Arenas the player and the entertainer goes back home to LA ( with Brendan Hayward ) with Bryant shipping out to Chicago 

If ever a guy was meant to entertain the Laker crowd its Agent Zero 

So Bulls give up Gordon, #9 and then expiring contracts in Duhon, Khyrapa and Sweetney and get Bryant

Washington give up Arenas and the disgruntled Hayward and get Gordon, #9 and #19 from the Lakers and the expiring contracts outlined above

Lakers give up Bryant and #19 and get Arenas and Hayward 

Bulls 

*

Wallace
J.Smith ( lower exception )
Deng
Bryant
Hinrich

bench

Mihm ( higher exception )
Thomas
Nocioni
Sefolosha
Green ( 2nd round ) 

*


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

David's latest info (which could change daily) indicates that he would be very shocked if Kobe comes to Chicago. Looks like LA will make a consolidation trade to please him. I think they will overpay for JO. 

David is a poster who has some sources, although the limited info he has shared is informative and helpful. But I feel that he along with other Lakers Fans expect the Bulls to mortage the a solid chunk of our core. We would be morons to do that. Lakers fans reasoning is that we don't have a big name guy so they might as well take most of our talent. I would happily let them keep Kobe so the Lakers can rot in 1st round hell.

I would find it hiliarious if Kobe and KG just walk away next year or two. They should, to serve management right for their imcompetence.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Davidse said:


> ok guys, all i can say is that according to the latest i've heard - i'd be nothing less than shocked to see kobe traded to the bulls.
> as allways things can change in a hurry, better offers can be made, other teams could get involved, but right now - that's my opinion based on some information i've been given.
> sorry i can't say more, but i hope this helps somehow...



And in response to a debate of Kobe's Value on RealGM, some of us say (myself included) that Duncan > Kobe,but the arguement is that Kobe could also do what Duncan does if you switch their teams. 

Laker Nation may not feel we Bulls fans appreciate Kobe as much as them as we would not want to give up Deng or a good chunk of our core. 

I personally think, and this does not apply to all Lakers fans, but most of them are Pro-Kobe than Pro-Lakers. Similarly to as it was during our Dynasty era where we had a lot of Fake Bulls fans due to MJ alone. They put the star ahead of the team. I would appreciate any Superstars presence on this squad, but not at the cost of being a team that is not significantly better.




Davidse said:


> ahhhh he not only knows inside info - he also knows the game of basketball...
> i've been saying it for the longest time to all the kobe haters and duncan jockers - just put tony parker in la, and smush parker in san antonio.
> lets see what happens then... lol...
> actually, all the kobe hate on this board is one of the reasons i kind of chose to stay away.
> ...


Maybe the shock is that he is traded to NYK?:lol: :lol:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I would think that LA would give it as much time as they can; however, his value will go down after the draft. One can also say they could forget about getting the #9 pick as well. 

Something could happen on draft night. When Brand was traded, rumors swirled all week long by Sam Smith. Then it happened. 

If he is not a Bull, that's alright. We need more height, and another big guard to make us go further in the playoffs baring injuries.

You can also expect if a Bryant trade happens to the Bulls, we will not be gutted. Kobe can decline such a trade, and John won't do it anyway.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I would welcome Kobe at the right cost. 

We are in a very good position. Things can work out with us. Johnny has been tight-lipped about the draft and has been doing his HW. Even if Yi, Noah and Hawes are gone, we could very well get the BPA in Jeff Green who I think will be nasty in the NBA. Use Noce, Du, and Viktor to get a serviceable big man. If Tyrus improves enough on his own we could make the ECF/Finals. If we get that close and *KG* remains a T-Wolve, we very well have a chance to get him. I think McHale would want anything at the deadline next year but KG might want to sit around himself so he can pick ANY team he likes when he opts out. 

We will have a lot more opportunities for trades in the future and it will be easier after our guys get larger salaries.

I'll say, the Kobe fiasco was good in passing time till the draft. Now its time to get some Draft Fever again.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Draft is 4 days away. I have always loved the draft! I enjoy watching teams try and improve themselves. The trades etc;


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Draft is 4 days away. I have always loved the draft! I enjoy watching teams try and improve themselves. The trades etc;


Trueblue, what the heck is that avatar? You're always such a positive poster, I think it works, but I'm curious as to its origin.

I'm also looking forward to the draft. Our Bulls don't figure to be in the lottery for a long time (a VERY good thing) and this is unquestionably a strong draft. They also have 2 2nd-rounders, which generally don't mean much, but there are some decent prospects out there. I'll also be glad when the draft is over. We've pretty much beaten this thing to death.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

transplant said:


> Trueblue, what the heck is that avatar? You're always such a positive poster, I think it works, but I'm curious as to its origin.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to the draft. Our Bulls don't figure to be in the lottery for a long time (a VERY good thing) and this is unquestionably a strong draft. They also have 2 2nd-rounders, which generally don't mean much, but there are some decent prospects out there. I'll also be glad when the draft is over. We've pretty much beaten this thing to death.


I think his avatar is Patrick the starfosh from Spongebob. Why he has it as an avatar  

ACE


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

transplant said:


> Trueblue, what the heck is that avatar? You're always such a positive poster, I think it works, but I'm curious as to its origin.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to the draft. Our Bulls don't figure to be in the lottery for a long time (a VERY good thing) and this is unquestionably a strong draft. They also have 2 2nd-rounders, which generally don't mean much, but there are some decent prospects out there. I'll also be glad when the draft is over. We've pretty much beaten this thing to death.


That's "Patick" of spunge bob square pants. 

Being a grandfather of two grand daughters, (3 and 6) I learned who he was real quick. 

I used to have squidward.


----------

